# Seguimento Sul - Julho 2018



## Dan (1 Jul 2018 às 09:03)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joselamego (1 Jul 2018 às 10:31)

Bom dia 
Primeiro dia de julho com chuva 
0,8 mm 
17,1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (1 Jul 2018 às 12:19)

Boas,
Manhã com chuva 
2,2 mm acumulado 
17,1°C
90% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jul 2018 às 13:07)

Boas, aqui, também caiu um aguaceiro durante a manhã, que rendeu 0.1 mm na estação do IPMA.


----------



## comentador (1 Jul 2018 às 13:51)

Boa tarde, este mês segue já com 2,0 mm. E não fica por aqui, as previsões apontam mais precipitação para amanhã  na minha região.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jul 2018 às 14:56)

Chuva fraca por aqui com 21,3ºC. Verão?


----------



## joselamego (1 Jul 2018 às 17:12)

Céu com boas abertas 
Acumulado de chuva da parte da manhã de 3,1 mm 
21,3°C
66% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (1 Jul 2018 às 18:35)

Praia da Rocha 
Portimão 
Céu com nuvens 
As pessoas começam a ir embora 
22°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jul 2018 às 19:56)

Boa Tarde,
Belo começo de Julho, com temperaturas amenas e chuva. Por aqui, hoje apenas caíram uns pingos mas passaram, durante a tarde, umas células a norte. Instabilidade nada a ver com a que tem havido em muitos locais do país, mas está fresco, o que já é bom! 
Umas fotos:








Continua a haver muita água. Ambas as ribeiras ainda correm e este tempo mais fresco e húmido só vem a ajudar a manter isto portanto, de mau não tem nada! 
Neste caso, é uma levada proveniente da ribeira de Arronches que normalmente nesta altura, está seca. 








___________
Máx: *25,1ºC*
Min: *13,4ºC
*
Tatual: *21,9ºC*


----------



## joselamego (1 Jul 2018 às 22:04)

Boa noite, 
Monchique 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Chuviscou à pouco 
Acumulado hoje 3,3 mm 
Temperatura máxima de 22,2°C
Atual de 17,7°C
84% HR 
.....  
Fotos da praia da Rocha 
(final da tarde)
Portimão 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (1 Jul 2018 às 22:48)

Boa noite, a tarde já foi de Sol por aqui, com céu pouco nublado, mas continuam as temperaturas bem abaixo no normal para a época. 
 O Sol pôs-se com muitas nuvens escuras, esta noite e amanhã de manhã deverá chover novamente.


----------



## joselamego (2 Jul 2018 às 08:45)

Bom dia,
Chuvisco por Monchique 
17,0°C
0,3 mm acumulado 
87% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jul 2018 às 09:37)

Estremoz: períodos de chuva contínua desde as 8h30


----------



## joselamego (2 Jul 2018 às 14:35)

Monchique 
Periodos de céu nublado 
21,2°C
71% HR 
Acumulado hoje de 0,5 mm


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (2 Jul 2018 às 19:03)

Boa tarde

Céu matinal em Montargil
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Jul 2018 às 19:53)

Boas,
Acumulado de 1,5mm, mais um dia de piscina estragado.
Belo verão até agora.


----------



## joselamego (3 Jul 2018 às 00:03)

Boa noite,
Céu limpo 
15,7°C
87% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Jul 2018 às 12:03)

Bom dia,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 14,0°C
Atual de 24,1°C
56% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Jul 2018 às 22:23)

Boa noite ,
Céu limpo
Máxima de 26,1°C
Atual de 15,7°C
80% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Jul 2018 às 08:58)

Bom dia
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Mínima de 15,4°C
85% HR 
Atual de 16,5°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Jul 2018 às 21:11)

Boa noite,
Céu pouco nublado
Máxima de 23,5ºC
Temperatura atual de 18ºC
78% hr
..................
Dia 31 de julho desativarei a minha estação netatmo de Monchique porque irei de férias até minha terra natal ( Gondomar).
Devido a isso as informações sobre o estado do tempo em Monchique terminará no dia 31 de julho!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Jul 2018 às 22:25)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite,
> Céu pouco nublado
> Máxima de 23,5ºC
> Temperatura atual de 18ºC
> ...


Excelente trabalho que fizeste por essas bandas amigo! Continuação de bons eventos onde quer que seja, se for perto de casa e dos teus tanto melhor

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Jul 2018 às 22:53)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Excelente trabalho que fizeste por essas bandas amigo! Continuação de bons eventos onde quer que seja, se for perto de casa e dos teus tanto melhor
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Muito obrigado amigo Ricardo !
Adorei Monchique!
É o Minho do sul ...
Até dia 31 julho, estarei , como sempre estive, a informar o fórum e todos nós  meteoloucos, os dados da minha estação !


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (4 Jul 2018 às 22:54)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite,
> Céu pouco nublado
> Máxima de 23,5ºC
> Temperatura atual de 18ºC
> ...




Quero deixar aqui um louvor ao joselamego pela sua excelente e constante participação no fórum. É de facto um membro muito presente e sempre a prestar informações dos estados do tempo onde se encontra. Boa continuação e saudações meteorológicas.


----------



## joselamego (4 Jul 2018 às 22:56)

Hoje de tarde estive na praia do Amado ( Portimão )
Deixo fotos !


















Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Jul 2018 às 22:59)

comentador disse:


> Quero deixar aqui um louvor ao joselamego pela sua excelente e constante participação no fórum. É de facto um membro muito presente e sempre a prestar informações dos estados do tempo onde se encontra. Boa continuação e saudações meteorológicas.


Muito obrigado amigo , Comentador pelas tuas palavras ! 
Continuarei a minha participação , aqui , acolá, ali, onde estiver colocado numa escola ....


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (4 Jul 2018 às 23:07)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite,
> Céu pouco nublado
> Máxima de 23,5ºC
> Temperatura atual de 18ºC
> ...



Mas voltas certo?


----------



## joselamego (4 Jul 2018 às 23:31)

remember disse:


> Mas voltas certo?


Sim amigo, voltarei ! 
Pode não ser ao sul...
Até dia 31 julho estarei por Monchique , em agosto , por Gondomar , em setembro , onde ficar colocado a trabalhar !
Abraço 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (4 Jul 2018 às 23:35)

joselamego disse:


> Sim amigo, voltarei !
> Pode não ser ao sul...
> Até dia 31 julho estarei por Monchique , em agosto , por Gondomar , em setembro , onde ficar colocado a trabalhar !
> Abraço
> ...



Há pois, tinha-me esquecido desse pormenor!


----------



## joselamego (5 Jul 2018 às 09:22)

Bom dia ,
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Mínima de 15,1°C
Atual de 18,9°C
78% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (5 Jul 2018 às 14:14)

Nem tenho dito nada porque o tempo tem andado sempre na mesma: manhãs de nevoeiro cerrado, dias amenos com muito vento e noites frias.

Hoje nevoeiro novamente, mas davam subida de temperaturas e está mais frio e vento que ontem. Não percebo já nada deste tempo


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jul 2018 às 22:58)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e algum calor. Mas, o vento à tarde estraga tudo. 

Máxima: 27.1ºC
mínima: 18.0ºC

Os concessionários de praia, alguns já têm prejuízos mais de 5000 €, por causa deste tempo.  O turismo apresenta quebras em relação ao ano passado de quase 5% no Algarve. Os destinos como a Tunísia, a Turquia e outros com a calmaria nesses países, o turismo cai logo no Algarve. 

@joselamego , com sorte ainda vens para o sul novamente.  

Como é que classificas os algarvios? diz lá, a verdade


----------



## joselamego (5 Jul 2018 às 23:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e algum calor. Mas, o vento à tarde estraga tudo.
> 
> Máxima: 27.1ºC
> mínima: 18.0ºC
> ...


Olá algarvio 
Aqui Monchique terra de medronho, de enchidos, de boa carne ....
Valeu a pena o ano que passei !
Classifico os algarvios como :
Pessoal acolhedor !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jul 2018 às 23:18)

joselamego disse:


> Olá algarvio
> Aqui Monchique terra de medronho, de enchidos, de boa carne ....
> Valeu a pena o ano que passei !
> Classifico os algarvios como :
> ...



Isso é, efeito do medronho.  Eu como algarvio, considero o pessoal do Centro e Norte do país bem mais simpático, acolhedor, hospitaleiro do que os algarvios e a maioria das pessoas que conheço que são de fora dizem logo isso, até os lisboetas considero bem mais simpáticos do que nós.


----------



## joselamego (5 Jul 2018 às 23:39)

Monchique 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 24,5°C
Atual de 16,8°C
79% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Jul 2018 às 00:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Isso é, efeito do medronho.  Eu como algarvio, considero o pessoal do Centro e Norte do país bem mais simpático, acolhedor, hospitaleiro do que os algarvios e a maioria das pessoas que conheço que são de fora dizem logo isso, até os lisboetas considero bem mais simpáticos do que nós.


Não desfazendo de ninguém, não à pessoal hospitaleiro como os Açorianos! Fdz, é impressionante como os homens recebem a malta

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (6 Jul 2018 às 07:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Isso é, efeito do medronho.  Eu como algarvio, considero o pessoal do Centro e Norte do país bem mais simpático, acolhedor, hospitaleiro do que os algarvios e a maioria das pessoas que conheço que são de fora dizem logo isso, até os lisboetas considero bem mais simpáticos do que nós.



Lamento, mas tirando os Alentejanos, só os Nortenhos é que se aproveitam 
Quando fui ao Porto e ao Gerês senti-me em casa. Eles, sim, sabem receber. Agora... os Lisboetas simpáticos? Eu aturo-os o verão inteiro e mesmo alguns pé de chinelo acham que somos todos idiotas que só querem dormir à sombra do chaparro, sem contar que são mal educados, não sabem conduzir e são super stressados. São o pesadêlo em pleno verão!

Quanto ao tempo... nevoeiro outra vez.


----------



## joselamego (6 Jul 2018 às 12:25)

Bom dia,
Céu limpo 
Temperatura atual de 25,3°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Jul 2018 às 20:29)

Boa tarde ,
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 27°C
Atual de 20,5°C
66% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Jul 2018 às 20:34)

Boas,
Tarde passada nas praias :
Pintadinho ( concelho de Lagoa )
Molhe ( concelho de lagoa )
Alemão ( concelho de Portimão )




































Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jul 2018 às 23:57)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Não desfazendo de ninguém, não à pessoal hospitaleiro como os Açorianos! Fdz, é impressionante como os homens recebem a malta
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Aqui há já uns bons anos houve uma pessoa aqui no Porto que achava que eu era transmontano "por ser tão simpático". Foi portanto uma grande surpresa quando ficou a saber que afinal era ribatejano...  E como aparentemente a simpatia desce de norte para sul, meu caro @algarvio1980 , parece que a coisa não está famosa para os teus lados...  Mas pronto, eu pelo vistos sou a excepção ribatejana, serás tu a algarvia? 

Desculpem-me o off-topic


----------



## joselamego (7 Jul 2018 às 17:35)

Boas,
Céu limpo 
Temperatura atual de 28,3°C 
Hoje sente se mais calor, aqui no sul.
52% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (7 Jul 2018 às 20:49)

De manhã:
Ourique - 8h - céu limpo com 18ºC
Odemira - 9h - nevoeiro a desaparecer e 16,5ºC

De tarde:
Odemira - 14h30 - céu limpo 27ºC
Odemira - 19h - nuvens altas e 24ºC
Ourique - 20h - céu limpo e 27ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jul 2018 às 21:18)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 30.0ºC
mínima: 19.5ºC



João Pedro disse:


> Aqui há já uns bons anos houve uma pessoa aqui no Porto que achava que eu era transmontano "por ser tão simpático". Foi portanto uma grande surpresa quando ficou a saber que afinal era ribatejano...  E como aparentemente a simpatia desce de norte para sul, meu caro @algarvio1980 , parece que a coisa não está famosa para os teus lados...  Mas pronto, eu pelo vistos sou a excepção ribatejana, serás tu a algarvia?
> 
> Desculpem-me o off-topic



Quando vou ao Norte, chamam-me logo de marroquino, mas sempre com simpatia, o sotaque não engana.


----------



## comentador (7 Jul 2018 às 22:28)

Boa noite, dia de Verão com céu limpo, a temperatura máxima chegou hoje aos 34 ºC em Alvalade.


----------



## joselamego (8 Jul 2018 às 12:41)

Bom dia,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 16,4°C
Atual de 29,7°C
47% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (8 Jul 2018 às 17:04)

Ourique com 31ºC


----------



## joselamego (8 Jul 2018 às 19:09)

Boas,
Máxima de 31,3°C
Atual de 25,4°C
53% HR 
Céu limpo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (8 Jul 2018 às 22:19)

Boa noite

Mais um dia de Verão com céu limpo e vento fraco. A temperatura máxima atingiu os 35 º C


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jul 2018 às 22:35)

Boa Noite,
De volta ao Alentejo.  Estive no Norte e Centro ontem e hoje mas segundo me disseram, por aqui, os dias têm começado frescos mas de tarde, calor, como é normal. Os próximos dias prometem ser um pouco mais quentes mas aparentemente no fim de semana, já desce outra vez.
Registos de hoje:
Máx: *34,4ºC*
Min: *13,5ºC *

Neste momento estão* 23,9ºC* com vento nulo.


----------



## joselamego (9 Jul 2018 às 11:41)

Bom dia,
Céu limpo 
Mínima mais alta 19,3°C
Atual de 29,2°C
40% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Jul 2018 às 15:27)

Boas,
Céu limpo 
32,2°C
39% HR 









Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jul 2018 às 16:24)

Boa Tarde,
Mais um dia a começar fresco e com nevoeiro, nem parece que o dia se vai tornar tão quente como está neste momento. Há pouco saíram os bombeiros em direção a Campo Maior e ouvem-se ao longe, provavelmente vindos de outras localidades.
Mínima de *14,1ºC*

Neste momento estão* 34,6ºC*.


----------



## MSantos (9 Jul 2018 às 16:49)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite,
> Céu pouco nublado
> Máxima de 23,5ºC
> Temperatura atual de 18ºC
> ...



O MeteoPT vai perder o seu enviado especial ao Algarve Serrano. Grandes seguimentos fizeste por aí, nessa ilha meteorológica que é a Serra de Monchique!


----------



## joselamego (9 Jul 2018 às 16:52)

Obrigado MSantos,
A partir de setembro estarei em outro sítio do país a reportar os dados metereológicos
Quem sabe de novo no sul, no centro ...
Já estive em Fátima, Beja, Vendas novas , este ano Monchique ...
A partir de setembro logo se verá !
Obrigado pelas tuas palavras !
Abraço 





MSantos disse:


> O MeteoPT vai perder o seu enviado especial ao Algarve Serrano, grandes seguimentos fizeste por aí, nessa ilha meteorológica que é a Serra de Monchique!



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Jul 2018 às 21:01)

Boa noite,
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 32,2°C
Temp.atual de 23,2°C
65% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jul 2018 às 23:21)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> Céu limpo
> 32,2°C
> 39% HR
> ...


Monchique é mesmo uma "ilha". Olha como essa tília se dá bem por aí; carregadinha de flor


----------



## joselamego (9 Jul 2018 às 23:26)

João Pedro disse:


> Monchique é mesmo uma "ilha". Olha como essa tília se dá bem por aí; carregadinha de flor


Adoro Tílias !
Aqui a vila é muito bonita !
Abraço , João Pedro !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jul 2018 às 23:30)

joselamego disse:


> Adoro Tílias !
> Aqui a vila é muito bonita !
> Abraço , João Pedro !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Eu adoro árvores, quase todas  
Pode ser que fiques mais perto delas em setembro, ou seja, pelo centro/norte


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jul 2018 às 09:42)

Estremoz: nevoeiro quase cerrado com chuva miudinha 

NEVOEIRO (Wikipédia) - São condições essenciais para sua formação: no dia anterior humidade elevada à tarde, com céu limpo; ventos fracos; forte arrefecimento nocturno pela radiação terrestre (fraca nebulosidade).

Os últimos dias por aqui têm sido quentes mas sente-se uma elevada humidade no ar (predomínio de ventos do quadrante oeste que transportam humidade para as regiões do interior) que tem cortado muitos graus nas temperaturas máximas.





SAT24


----------



## comentador (10 Jul 2018 às 11:21)

Bom dia,

Manhã de nevoeiro e está fresco, continua a chuviscar. Isto parece mais uma manhã de Dezembro. Este Verão está a ser gémeo do Verão de 2014. Pouco Sol e muito húmido.


----------



## comentador (10 Jul 2018 às 12:51)

O nevoeiro já se dissipou, neste momento já brilha o Sol. A previsão para o resto da semana e fim de semana aponta para continuação de neblinas ou nevoeiros durante a manhã no litoral oeste e no interior do Alentejo.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jul 2018 às 13:35)

Boas,
Máxima de ontem foi de* 35,4ºC*.
_____
Hoje, manhã quase toda sem sol e fresca, agora já com céu limpo a tarde segue super agradável. Nos próximos dias, promete ser igual. Belo Verão! 
Mínima de *16,8ºC*

Neste momento estão *27,5ºC*.


----------



## joselamego (10 Jul 2018 às 14:26)

Boas,
Aqui por Monchique sol e céu limpo 
Nevoeiro pouco, algum na serra, mas de madrugada ...
Mínima de 16,6°C
Temperatura atual de 30,3°C
46% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Jul 2018 às 16:23)

Céu limpo 
Máxima de 30,4°C
Atual de 29,4°C
50% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (10 Jul 2018 às 21:23)

Nevoeiro de noite e até meio da manhã. E agora regressa de novo


----------



## comentador (10 Jul 2018 às 22:30)

Boa noite, Em Alvalade já está nevoeiro e está frio. É impressionante como a temperatura baixa bruscamente assim que o Sol se põe.


----------



## joselamego (11 Jul 2018 às 00:42)

Boa noite 
Já avisto nevoeiro na serra 
Temperatura atual de 15,9°C
86% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jul 2018 às 01:17)

Estremoz: nevoeiro e chuva por agora 

Trovoada  nos concelhos do Redondo e Alandroal (Blitzortung)


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Jul 2018 às 01:27)

Gerofil disse:


> Trovoada  nos concelhos do Redondo e Alandroal (Blitzortung)


A culpa é destes aguaceiros que se formaram do nada e quando ninguém esperava.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jul 2018 às 02:28)

Boa Madrugada,
Relâmpagos visíveis há pouco das células que se formaram do nada a sul daqui e ainda chuviscou. Foi tudo apanhado de surpresa.
A máxima de ontem (dia 10) foi de *31,6ºC*.

Neste momento, nevoeiro e *18,7ºC*.


----------



## joselamego (11 Jul 2018 às 10:59)

Bom dia ,
Nevoeiro ainda disperso pela vila 
Toda a madrugada houve nevoeiro
Mínima de 15,0°C
Atual de 19,0°C
84% HR 
O sol tenta romper o nevoeiro mas tem perdido o combate ....
......
No ano passado quando estive em vendas novas recordo - me que era calor atrás de calor ...
Este mês está a ser calmo e normal !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (11 Jul 2018 às 13:32)

Boa tarde!

Manhã com nevoeiro e chuvisco e só agora aparece o Sol. Tempo doentio com estas humidades fora da época, só faz mal a tudo.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Jul 2018 às 13:36)

Boas,
Manhã de nevoeiro e chuvisco, 0,3mm e têm sido assim as manhãs, frescas e húmidas.
Neste momento apenas alguma nebulosidade e temperatura amena.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Jul 2018 às 13:41)

comentador disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Manhã com nevoeiro e chuvisco e só agora aparece o Sol. Tempo doentio com estas humidades fora da época, só faz mal a tudo.


Mal a tudo também não, sempre vai mantendo a humidade e água nos solos.


----------



## joselamego (11 Jul 2018 às 18:00)

Boas,
Depois da madrugada e manhã de nevoeiro o sol conseguiu romper 
Tarde de céu limpo 
Máxima de 26,0°C
Atual de 25,2°C
60% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Jul 2018 às 21:02)

Nevoeiro a aparecer 
18,2°C
82% HR 











Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jul 2018 às 21:21)

Boas,
Mais um dia a começar com nevoeiro, prolongando-se sem sol até quase ao final da manhã. Vai-se perder a noção do número de dias que se tem nevoeiro por aqui. A tarde foi agradável, um belo dia de piscina! Não podia pedir melhor verão que este aqui na minha zona. 
Máx: *31,8ºC*
Min: *17,7ºC*

Neste momento, estão *25,3ºC* com vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## joselamego (11 Jul 2018 às 22:40)

Fui à rua .....
Focos de nevoeiros no céu 
Está frio !
Sensação desagradável 
Nem parece julho ...
Temperatura atual de 17,4°C
87% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Jul 2018 às 12:30)

Bom dia 
Madrugada de nevoeiro 
Céu com nuvens , mas o sol vai espreitando 
Temperatura mínima de 16,3°C
Atual de 23,6°C
67% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (12 Jul 2018 às 13:25)

Boa tarde

Céu encoberto por Alvalade Sado e está frio, hoje não devemos ver o Sol


----------



## Torto 21 (12 Jul 2018 às 16:24)

Muito boa tarde a todos,
Estou de volta, estive uns tempos no estrangeiro.
Hoje o dia está agradável sem calor em excesso, algum nevoeiro de manhã.
Está bom para beber uma cerveja e comer uns caracóis


----------



## Torto 21 (12 Jul 2018 às 17:10)

Pareceu—me ouvir um ronco


----------



## Torto 21 (12 Jul 2018 às 17:14)

Esqueçam, foi só o helicóptero a passar...
Deve haver algum incêndio


----------



## joselamego (12 Jul 2018 às 17:39)

Boas,
Céu pouco nublado 
Máxima de 26,4°C
Atual de 22,9°C
67% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Torto 21 (12 Jul 2018 às 17:51)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> Céu pouco nublado
> Máxima de 26,4°C
> Atual de 22,9°C
> ...


Come-se e bebe-se bem aí em Monchique?
Vou passar aí uma semana para o mês de Agosto, nunca aí estive.


----------



## vamm (12 Jul 2018 às 17:52)

Quase uma semana se nevoeiro.
Hoje foi quase até às 12h com o céu fechado. Um pouquinho de calor e agora já começou a ficar frio de novo.


----------



## vamm (12 Jul 2018 às 17:53)

Torto 21 disse:


> Come—se bem aí em Monchique?
> Vou passar aí uma semana para o mês de Agosto, nunca aí estive.


Na minha zona dizem que A Tasca do Petrol é o melhor de lá


----------



## Torto 21 (12 Jul 2018 às 17:55)

vamm disse:


> Na minha zona dizem que A Tasca do Petrol é o melhor de lá


Obrigado, vou visitar essa tasca.
Mas tem carne de porco à alentejana?
Desculpem o Off—topic, vou parar.


----------



## joselamego (12 Jul 2018 às 18:16)

Torto 21 disse:


> Come-se e bebe-se bem aí em Monchique?
> Vou passar aí uma semana para o mês de Agosto, nunca aí estive.


Olá , Torto 21
Em Monchique come-se e bebe-se bem...
Sugestões :
Tasca do petrol(++++++)
Retiro da bola 
O parque 
Luar da fóia (+++++++)
Charrete 
.....
Tudo de boa qualidade 
Nota: +   são os mais caros 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Jul 2018 às 18:18)

Torto 21 disse:


> Obrigado, vou visitar essa tasca.
> Mas tem carne de porco à alentejana?
> Desculpem o Off—topic, vou parar.


Tem carne de porco ...
Mas se e alentejana não sei ao certo...
E não tem multibanco !!!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Torto 21 (12 Jul 2018 às 18:20)

joselamego disse:


> Olá , Torto 21
> Em Monchique come-se e bebe-se bem...
> Sugestões :
> Tasca do petrol(++++++)
> ...


Obrigado pelas sugestões, vou comer e beber bem.


----------



## sielwolf (12 Jul 2018 às 18:21)

A Tasca do Petrol

EN267 Corgo do Vale, 8550-145 Marmelete
282 955 117

https://g.co/kgs/djX17T

Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Jul 2018 às 20:22)

Monchique 
Nuvens a virem da serra e algum nevoeiro 
18,1°C
80% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jul 2018 às 21:18)

Boas, por aqui, o dia foi de céu pouco nublado embora temporariamente nublado.

Máxima: 24.1ºC
mínima: 17.7ºC

O Luar da Fóia é bom para comer, apreciar a vista, namorar, sim é mais caro mas vale a pena pagar mais. Porque tudo é 5***** ,desde do atendimento à comida, pior mesmo são as curvas até Portimão.  

https://www.tripadvisor.pt/Restaura..._da_Foia-Monchique_Faro_District_Algarve.html


----------



## joselamego (13 Jul 2018 às 08:48)

Bom dia, 
Céu com algumas nuvens na serra , o sol já vai aparecendo 
Mínima de 14,6°C
Atual de 17,4°C
79% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (13 Jul 2018 às 10:44)

Bom dia e o *Verão Sombrio 2018* segue com mais uma manhã sem Sol com céu todo encoberto e sente-se bem o frio.


----------



## joselamego (13 Jul 2018 às 12:00)

Boas,
O céu encontra-se parcialmente nublado 
23,0°C
59% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2018 às 13:54)

Boa Tarde,
O dia começou mais uma vez, com nevoeiro e fresco. Entretanto, a tarde segue com céu limpo e quente. Tem-se um pouco de tudo. 
Mínima de *14,4ºC*

Neste momento estão* 28,4ºC* com algum vento fresco.


----------



## Torto 21 (13 Jul 2018 às 16:10)

Boas,
Hoje é sexta feira 13, o dia segue com sol, depois de uma manhã nublada.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2018 às 17:49)

Boas,
Surgiram algumas nuvens durante a tarde, mas nada de especial. No ano passado, neste mesmo dia esta zona rondava os 46ºC. 
Hoje, a máxima foi de *30,5ºC*

Neste momento estão *29,2ºC* e o vento é moderado de Oeste.


----------



## Torto 21 (13 Jul 2018 às 17:52)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Surgiram algumas nuvens durante a tarde, mas nada de especial. No ano passado, neste mesmo dia esta zona rondava os 46ºC.
> Hoje, a máxima foi de *30,5ºC*
> 
> Neste momento estão *29,2ºC* e o vento é moderado de Oeste.


Que horror, acho que aqui não chegou aos 40°c mas esteve lá perto, tinhas assado um frango nesse dia


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2018 às 18:48)

Torto 21 disse:


> Que horror, acho que aqui não chegou aos 40°c mas esteve lá perto, tinhas assado um frango nesse dia


Zonas com clima completamente diferente apesar de a distância não ser muita.  Acredito que desse, estava horrível.


----------



## Torto 21 (13 Jul 2018 às 19:17)

joralentejano disse:


> Zonas com clima completamente diferente apesar de a distância não ser muita.  Acredito que desse, estava horrível.


Nesse dia também estava calor aqui, mas não tanto como aí.
O sol vai brilhando e aparece algum vento agora.
Bom, vou comer as minhas migas com frango.


----------



## joselamego (13 Jul 2018 às 19:41)

Boas,
Tarde com algumas nuvens mas que não impediram a presença do sol 
Máxima de 25,2°C
Atual de 20,2°C
68% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## paulojoaquim (13 Jul 2018 às 20:05)

Boas. Sou novo aqui no fórum, chamo-me Paulo Joaquim Mendes e sou de Portimão.

Ao contrário do resto do país pelo que parece aqui em Portimão está um Verão fantástico!

Sinceramente uma chuvinha já vinha a calhar...

Neste momento estão cerca de 22º


----------



## joselamego (13 Jul 2018 às 20:17)

paulojoaquim disse:


> Boas. Sou novo aqui no fórum, chamo-me Paulo Joaquim Mendes e sou de Portimão.
> 
> Ao contrário do resto do país pelo que parece aqui em Portimão está um Verão fantástico!
> 
> ...


Boas,
Bem vindo ao fórum , Paulo !
Aqui por Monchique o dia esteve com nuvens e sol 
Agora começa a ficar fresco 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## paulojoaquim (13 Jul 2018 às 20:26)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> Bem vindo ao fórum , Paulo !
> Aqui por Monchique o dia esteve com nuvens e sol
> Agora começa a ficar fresco
> ...



Obrigado José

Aqui por Portimão esteve mais sol e quentinho, mas sem calor exagerado


----------



## vamm (13 Jul 2018 às 20:29)

Ontem disseram-me que a Costa Alentejana não vê o sol há 3 dias. Mas hoje é capaz de o nevoeiro ter dado tréguas, porque são 20h30 e nada de nevoeiro em Ourique 

Esta tarde fui ver os vizinhos lá de baixo, estavam 24,5ºC em Faro às 16h30 e em Ourique às 19h ainda estavam uns abrasadores 28ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jul 2018 às 20:48)

vamm disse:


> Ontem disseram-me que a Costa Alentejana não vê o sol há 3 dias. Mas hoje é capaz de o nevoeiro ter dado tréguas, porque são 20h30 e nada de nevoeiro em Ourique
> 
> Esta tarde fui ver os vizinhos lá de baixo, estavam 24,5ºC em Faro às 16h30 e em Ourique às 19h ainda estavam uns abrasadores 28ºC.



Vieste fazer uma visitinha aos marafados. 

Por aqui, o dia começou nublado e à tarde limpou. Que raio de Verão mais esquisito e chega-se ao fim de semana tomem lá mais uma descida da temperatura que é bom.  

Máxima: 24.0ºC
mínima: 18.0ºC

Com sorte, o Verão este ano chega ao Natal, começa ali em Setembro e dura até ao Natal. Noites tropicais caput, dias de praia agradáveis quase caput, quem tem negócios é só somar prejuízos, tenho um amigo que já leva 8000 € de prejuízo com esta brincadeira.


----------



## joselamego (13 Jul 2018 às 21:15)

Boas amigos,
Estou em Portimão , no Aqua shop
Céu limpo 
Algum vento que causa sensação de frio 
19,0°C atuais 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## paulojoaquim (13 Jul 2018 às 21:48)

joselamego disse:


> Boas amigos,
> Estou em Portimão , no Aqua shop
> Céu limpo
> Algum vento que causa sensação de frio
> ...


Vieste à minha terra José 

Não moro muito longe do Aqua, 10 minutos a pé...

Se tivesse visto mais cedo íamos tomar um café, sou novo aqui no forum mas ja sigo isto ha muito tempo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Jul 2018 às 23:22)

paulojoaquim disse:


> Boas. Sou novo aqui no fórum, chamo-me Paulo Joaquim Mendes e sou de Portimão.
> 
> Ao contrário do resto do país pelo que parece aqui em Portimão está um Verão fantástico!
> 
> ...


Bem vindo Joaquim, que tragas bons registos e bons eventos

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## paulojoaquim (14 Jul 2018 às 00:22)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bem vindo Joaquim, que tragas bons registos e bons eventos
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Venham os eventos... Que isto por aqui não se passa nada 

Ora sol, ora nuvens, mas sempre sem chuva

De noite tem de se pegar num casaco que está frio e às vezes o vento incomoda.

Vim há pouco do restaurante (Fui ao restaurante Mata Porcos em Portimão, digo já que se come lá muito bem) e estava um vento bastante fresco

Estão 17º neste momento e algum vento

Venham de lá esses eventos, isto anda muito parado por aqui, tragam a trovoada do Norte para cá


----------



## joselamego (14 Jul 2018 às 00:23)

paulojoaquim disse:


> Vieste à minha terra José
> 
> Não moro muito longe do Aqua, 10 minutos a pé...
> 
> Se tivesse visto mais cedo íamos tomar um café, sou novo aqui no forum mas ja sigo isto ha muito tempo.


Boas Paulo Joaquim ,
Temos que combinar um dia destes um coffe ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Jul 2018 às 08:12)

Bom dia 
Sol e nuvens 
Mínima de 15,3°C
Atual de 16,4°C
83% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Jul 2018 às 09:57)

Boas,
Em viagem até Vila Nova de Milfontes  ( passar o fim de semana )
Estou em Zambuzeira do mar 
20°C








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Jul 2018 às 11:20)

Vila nova Milfontes 
22°C





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (14 Jul 2018 às 13:37)

paulojoaquim disse:


> Boas. Sou novo aqui no fórum, chamo-me Paulo Joaquim Mendes e sou de Portimão.
> 
> Ao contrário do resto do país pelo que parece aqui em Portimão está um Verão fantástico!
> 
> ...


Boa tarde Paulo Mendes
Seja bem vindo à nossa família  Reporte-nos tudo o que conseguir, boa sorte


----------



## comentador (14 Jul 2018 às 13:51)

Boa tarde!

Felicito o Paulo Joaquim como novo membro neste fórum, seja bem vindo e boas participações no fórum.

Mais uma manhã com céu encoberto e tempo fresco, neste momento o Sol vai espreitando, mas continua muito nublado.

Desde que começou o verão, só houve 4 dias de céu limpo, todas as manhãs e final de tarde com céu encoberto.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jul 2018 às 14:18)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> Em viagem até Vila Nova de Milfontes  ( passar o fim de semana )
> Estou em Zambuzeira do mar
> 20°C
> ...



Belas fotos, zona espectacular.


----------



## Torto 21 (14 Jul 2018 às 16:08)

paulojoaquim disse:


> Venham os eventos... Que isto por aqui não se passa nada
> 
> Ora sol, ora nuvens, mas sempre sem chuva
> 
> ...


Quando for a Monchique pagas um tinto e um almoço no restaurante Mata porcos em Portimão
Bem vindo já agora.


----------



## paulojoaquim (14 Jul 2018 às 16:11)

Torto 21 disse:


> Quando for a Monchique pagas um tinto e um almoço no restaurante Mata porcos em Portimão
> Bem vindo já agora.



Pago com todo o gosto, lá é bom e barato 

Por aqui está algum vento e a temperatura anda nos 22 graus, com sol

O IPMA coloca chuva amanhã em Portimão, será?


----------



## joselamego (14 Jul 2018 às 21:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Belas fotos, zona espectacular.


Sim, adoro Zambujeira do mar , Odeceixe, Milfontes, azenha do mar, etc ....
Obrigado Jonas_87 pelas tuas palavras 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Jul 2018 às 21:48)

Boas,
Milfontes 
18°C
Fotos da praia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Jul 2018 às 22:24)

Fotos fantásticas amigo, aproveita bem o fim de semana Costa Vicentina é sem dúvidas dos meus destinos de eleição 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Jul 2018 às 00:00)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Fotos fantásticas amigo, aproveita bem o fim de semana Costa Vicentina é sem dúvidas dos meus destinos de eleição
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Sim amigo, adoro Milfontes , toda a costa vicentina é ouro sobre azul 
Abraço 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Jul 2018 às 12:07)

Boas amigos,
Céu muito nublado 
Bastante vento 
Milfontes 
Já chuvisca 
Vejo pessoas a irem embora da praia 
22°C











Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (15 Jul 2018 às 13:25)

Boa tarde,

Em Alvalade Sado mais do mesmo, já todos sabem!

Bom domingo a todos.


----------



## vamm (15 Jul 2018 às 14:34)

Ourique vai ficando com o céu muito nublado, vamos a ver se acontece alguma coisa ou não.


----------



## joselamego (15 Jul 2018 às 20:37)

Já de novo em Monchique 
Houve um incêndio , com 173 homens e 7 meios aéreos 
Já está em fase de resolução ...
Máxima de 22,9°C
Atual de 19,6°C
73% HR 
......
Fotos das praias 
Monte clérigo 
Arrifana 
Concelho de aljezur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jul 2018 às 21:14)

Boas, por aqui, continua a treta do pseudo Verão, sem calor mas amanhã já prevêem 29 graus, para depois chegar ao fim de semana e estar uma miséria.   Que saudades do Verão do ano passado, calor, água quente tudo a que uma pessoa tem direito. Este ano, frio, água gelada, vento, bastante desagradável. 

Máxima: 23.3ºC
mínima: 15.6ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Jul 2018 às 22:10)

joselamego disse:


> Já de novo em Monchique
> Houve um incêndio , com 173 homens e 7 meios aéreos
> Já está em fase de resolução ...
> Máxima de 22,9°C
> ...


Fotos fantásticas amigo 
Sítios de excelência!


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Jul 2018 às 22:28)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Fotos fantásticas amigo
> Sítios de excelência!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Adorei conhecer as praias ...
Mais selvagens do que as praias de lagos até vila real Santo António
Obrigado amigo ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Jul 2018 às 23:15)

joselamego disse:


> Adorei conhecer as praias ...
> Mais selvagens do que as praias de lagos até vila real Santo António
> Obrigado amigo !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Sim, completamente diferentes amigos, começando pela temperatura da água 
Eu da costa vicentina gosto de todas! Mas a da Amália é das que gosto mais, da costa sul, gosto muito do Zavial! 

Desculpem o off topic

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Jul 2018 às 23:16)

Zavial e Amália , não conheço !





Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Sim, completamente diferentes amigos, começando pela temperatura da água
> Eu da costa vicentina gosto de todas! Mas a da Amália é das que gosto mais, da costa sul, gosto muito do Zavial!
> 
> Desculpem o off topic
> ...



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Jul 2018 às 23:31)

A da Amália é muito escondida, e tem esse nome por causa da fadista 
Ela tinha lá casa e ia sempre para essa praia! A forma mais fácil de a encontrares é  fazeres o caminho da Vila da Zambujeira como se fosses para a praia do Carvalhal, depois segues a estrada de terra batida até ao caminho para as Azenha do Mar e perguntas no Brejão onde fica,vais virar numa estrada de "cabras" depois fazes um caminho ao lado de um riacho brutal, e por fim desces 100 degraus , e voilá Vale muito a pena, nem que seja só uma vez

https://www.tripadvisor.pt/Attracti...da_Amalia-Odemira_Beja_District_Alentejo.html

A do Zavial é facil, vê no mapa! É perto de Vila do Bispo.





joselamego disse:


> Zavial e Amália , não conheço !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Jul 2018 às 23:34)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> A da Amália é muito escondida, e tem esse nome por causa da fadista
> Ela tinha lá casa e ia sempre para essa praia! A forma mais fácil de a encontrares é  fazeres o caminho da Vila da Zambujeira como se fosses para a praia do Carvalhal, depois segues a estrada de terra batida até ao caminho para as Azenha do Mar e perguntas no Brejão onde fica,vais virar numa estrada de "cabras" depois fazes um caminho ao lado de um riacho brutal, e por fim desces 100 degraus , e voilá Vale muito a pena, nem que seja só uma vez
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.pt/Attracti...da_Amalia-Odemira_Beja_District_Alentejo.html
> ...


Vou tentar conhecer ....
Obrigado pela sugestão amigo ...
......


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Jul 2018 às 23:35)

Monchique 
Temperatura atual de 18,1°C
82% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jul 2018 às 01:48)

Boa Tarde,
Dia com alguma instabilidade tal como previsto, aqui apenas caíram uns pingos mas mais a sul passaram duas células com trovoada que ainda foi audível. Deixo algumas fotos, tiradas com o telemóvel:









Passado alguns minutos:








Lá iam surgindo outras células...












Uma das células com trovoada audível:




_____________
Dia mais fresco também. 
Máxima de* 27,1ºC*

Neste momento, *17,3ºC*.


----------



## joselamego (16 Jul 2018 às 11:35)

Bom dia, 
Mínima de 15,6°C
Atual de 22,5°C
64% HR 
Céu parcialmente nublado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Jul 2018 às 18:10)

Boas,
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 25,9°C
Atual de 22,7°C
67% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (16 Jul 2018 às 20:39)

metade de julho já está e não temos sequer 10 noites tropicais...
quase nenhum dia de nortada... 2 ou 3 de nevoeiros e neblinas matinais.

verão atípico, anticiclone muito a oeste, a oeste mesmo dos açores.
ao mesmo nível de 2013 ou 2014 onde senti frio.


----------



## comentador (16 Jul 2018 às 22:18)

Boa noite

A manhã começou com nevoeiro bastante denso e tudo molhado. O sol só apareceu a partir das 12:00 horas. A tarde foi soalheira mas sentia-se o ar húmido. 

O verão de 2014 foi fresco e nublado, este de 2018 está a ser mais húmido que o de 2014.


----------



## joselamego (16 Jul 2018 às 22:28)

Boa noite,
Fim do dia por Portimão 
Praia da Rocha 











Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Jul 2018 às 00:37)

Monchique 
Céu limpo 
Temperatura atual de 18,5°C
73% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Jul 2018 às 09:39)

Bom dia, 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 16,2°C
Atual de 23,2°C
57% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jul 2018 às 17:05)

Boa Tarde,
Hoje o dia já começou sem nevoeiro dando lugar à inversão térmica. No geral, dia bem mais quente que os anteriores. 
Máx: *35,3ºC*
Min: *12,8ºC*

Neste momento, *34,2ºC* com uma ligeira brisa.


----------



## joselamego (17 Jul 2018 às 19:23)

Boa tarde, 
Dia de céu limpo 
Hoje mais quente do que em dias anteriores 
Máxima de 30,7°C
Atual de 24,4°C
57% HR 
.......
Fotos do parque Barranco dos pisões

















Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jul 2018 às 22:36)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e regressou o Verão, finalmente.

Máxima: 29.7ºC
mínima: 20.5ºC


----------



## João Pedro (17 Jul 2018 às 22:53)

joselamego disse:


> Já de novo em Monchique
> Houve um incêndio , com 173 homens e 7 meios aéreos
> Já está em fase de resolução ...
> Máxima de 22,9°C
> ...


Belíssima esta costa. Das poucas coisas de que tenho saudades no Algarve...


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jul 2018 às 23:18)

Boas,
Notável intensificação do vento de NW ao final da tarde por aqui varrendo todo o calor, sinal de que amanhã o dia já será mais fresco.

*22,1ºC* neste momento e o vento está mais fraco. Noite muito agradável!


----------



## joselamego (18 Jul 2018 às 15:31)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssima esta costa. Das poucas coisas de que tenho saudades no Algarve...


Verdade , João !
Um Algarve mais selvagem , escondido e muito bonito !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Jul 2018 às 15:32)

Boa tarde, 
Madrugada de muito nevoeiro 
Agora durante o dia , céu limpo 
Mínima de 14,6°C
Atual de 25,7°C
55% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Jul 2018 às 20:38)

Boa noite ,
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 26,2°C
19,1°C atuais 
69% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Jul 2018 às 07:14)

Bom dia ,
Nevoeiro 
14,6°C
90% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2018 às 21:22)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssima esta costa. Das poucas coisas de que tenho saudades no Algarve...



A outra coisa deve ser as belas vistas no Verão. 

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 29.3ºC
mínima: 18.8ºC

Durante a tarde, apanhei em Ferreiras/Guia cerca de 32ºC no carro.


----------



## joselamego (19 Jul 2018 às 22:27)

Boas,
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 26,3°C
Atual de 17,0°C
84% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Jul 2018 às 22:30)

Dia pela cidade e final de dia na ilha de Tavira 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Jul 2018 às 22:33)

joselamego disse:


> Final de dia pela cidade e ilha de Tavira
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que cheirinho a Verão amigo Inveja da boaAhahah...

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Jul 2018 às 22:38)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Que cheirinho a Verão amigo Inveja da boaAhahah...
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Verdade amigo 
Tenho mais fotos 
Tive 29°C na ilha de Tavira 
Adorei a praia ...


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Jul 2018 às 22:42)

Fotos de Tavira  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Jul 2018 às 22:46)

joselamego disse:


> Verdade amigo
> Tenho mais fotos
> Tive 29°C na ilha de Tavira
> Adorei a praia ...
> ...


Que saudades! Já não vou ai à uns aninhos, mas gosto muito Olha andas muito dado a fotografia ultimamente, que máquina tens? As fotos estão sempre ótimas! Parabéns 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Jul 2018 às 00:05)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Que saudades! Já não vou ai à uns aninhos, mas gosto muito Olha andas muito dado a fotografia ultimamente, que máquina tens? As fotos estão sempre ótimas! Parabéns
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


A máquina é o meu telemóvel Huawei nova 
Obrigado !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Jul 2018 às 08:19)

Bom dia ,
Nevoeiro 
Mínima de 16,2°C
Atual de 16,7°C
88% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Jul 2018 às 09:19)

joselamego disse:


> A máquina é o meu telemóvel Huawei nova
> Obrigado !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Grande HUAWEI


----------



## joselamego (20 Jul 2018 às 09:25)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Grande HUAWEI


Muito obrigado amigo !
O tlm já é de 2016!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Jul 2018 às 19:20)

Boas,
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 25,9°C
Atual de 21,2°C
66% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2018 às 19:59)

Boas, por aqui, o dia mais quente do ano. O vento de NW a chegar pelas 18h e a temperatura a subir. 

Máxima: 32.9ºC
mínima: 18.4ºC

Entre Faro e Olhão, pelas 18h20m registei 35.5ºC no carro.


----------



## remember (20 Jul 2018 às 23:02)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, o dia mais quente do ano. O vento de NW a chegar pelas 18h e a temperatura a subir.
> 
> Máxima: 32.9ºC
> mínima: 18.4ºC
> ...



Ao menos alguém que tenha uns dias de verão


----------



## joselamego (21 Jul 2018 às 13:20)

Boa tarde ,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 14,6°C
Atual de 26,5°C
55% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jul 2018 às 13:34)

A estação do IPMA, em Olhão foi a mais quente do país no dia de ontem, com uma máxima de 33.7ºC. 

Hoje, o dia segue com uma temperatura agradável de 23.7ºC.


----------



## joselamego (21 Jul 2018 às 20:23)

Boas,
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 27,4°C
Atual de 21,6°C
55% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jul 2018 às 21:14)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e sem nortada até ao momento.

Máxima: 27.8ºC
mínima: 19.2ºC
actual: 25.3ºC


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jul 2018 às 21:36)

Boa Noite,
Sem muito para dizer, os dias são sempre iguais, começam frescos e nublados e as tardes são agradáveis.
Para animar um pouco isto, deixo umas fotos do final do dia de hoje, com restos a originar um bonito pôr do sol.





























_____________
Máx: *33,1ºC*
Min: *13,6ºC*

Neste momento, *23,5ºC* com vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Jul 2018 às 22:03)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Sem muito para dizer, os dias são sempre iguais, começam frescos e nublados e as tardes são agradáveis.
> Para animar um pouco isto, deixo umas fotos do final do dia de hoje, com restos a originar um bonito pôr do sol.
> 
> ...


Fotos fantásticas, e um poente não menos que isso Saudades do Alentejo 


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jul 2018 às 23:02)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Fotos fantásticas, e um poente não menos que isso Saudades do Alentejo
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Muito Obrigado!  Tens de vir até ao Alentejo passar uns dias então, calor infernal pelo menos até ao momento não temos, por isso, passa-se bem uns dias por cá.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Jul 2018 às 23:20)

joralentejano disse:


> Muito Obrigado!  Tens de vir até ao Alentejo passar uns dias então, calor infernal pelo menos até ao momento não temos, por isso, passa-se bem uns dias por cá.



Talvez lá mais para final do Verão  Deixa ver! Para mim tass sempre bem no Alentejo, seja com calor ou frio

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Jul 2018 às 14:25)

Boa tarde, 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 15,2°C
Atual de 28,2°C
54% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Jul 2018 às 20:01)

Boas,
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 28,3°C
Atual de 20,8°C
71% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Jul 2018 às 12:47)

Boa tarde ,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 15,9°C
Atual de 27,9°C
55% HR 
........
Já desliguei o pluviômetro 
A estação vou desativar no dia 30 de julho ..

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (23 Jul 2018 às 14:30)

joselamego disse:


> ........
> Já desliguei o pluviômetro
> ...



Então, isso é fezada em que já não vai chover mais até lá?...


----------



## joselamego (23 Jul 2018 às 15:29)

Tonton disse:


> Então, isso é fezada em que já não vai chover mais até lá?...


Já não deve chover mais , pelo menos em Monchique não !
Nenhum modelo está a prever chuva para aqui até dia 30.


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Jul 2018 às 18:37)

joselamego disse:


> Já não deve chover mais , pelo menos em Monchique não !
> Nenhum modelo está a prever chuva para aqui até dia 30.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Por aqui igual amigo, estou é a começar a ver tanto o GFS como o ECM a carregarem no calor extremo para o final do mês , inicio de Agosto! Vamos lá ver se não vamos de 8 para 80! Mas ainda falta muito tempo!


----------



## joselamego (23 Jul 2018 às 19:26)

Boas,
Praia da Rocha 
Portimão 
24°C
.....
Consegui fotografar o maior avião do mundo em Portimão !!!
Ehhhhh


















Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Jul 2018 às 21:37)

Pôr de sol 
Praia do Carvoeiro 




















Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Jul 2018 às 22:39)

joselamego disse:


> Pôr de sol
> Praia do Carvoeiro
> 
> 
> ...


Adoro esta vila! É assim qualquer coisa, e faz.me lembrar Sesimbra  Fotos magníficas amigo 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (23 Jul 2018 às 23:10)

Amigo @joselamego Praia da Rocha ou Praia da Nossa Senhora da Rocha?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Jul 2018 às 23:35)

remember disse:


> Amigo @joselamego Praia da Rocha ou Praia da Nossa Senhora da Rocha?


Nossa Senhora da Rocha é em Alporchinhos (Lagoa), Praia da Rocha é em Portimão 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (23 Jul 2018 às 23:39)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Nossa Senhora da Rocha é em Alporchinhos (Lagoa), Praia da Rocha é em Portimão
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Sim eu sei disso, é a minha praia de eleição, sempre que vou para o Algarve, tento ir lá todos os anos... Não me lembro é daquelas manchas esverdeadas na água, o que é?
Apenas rochas, talvez?


----------



## joselamego (23 Jul 2018 às 23:42)

remember disse:


> Sim eu sei disso, é a minha praia de eleição, sempre que vou para o Algarve, tento ir lá todos os anos... Não me lembro é daquelas manchas esverdeadas na água, o que é?


Amigo ,
É praia da Rocha / Portimão 
Lá tirei a foto da gaivota a levantar vôo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Jul 2018 às 23:43)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Adoro esta vila! É assim qualquer coisa, e faz.me lembrar Sesimbra  Fotos magníficas amigo
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Obrigado amigo pelas tuas palavras !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (23 Jul 2018 às 23:45)

joselamego disse:


> Amigo ,
> É praia da Rocha / Portimão
> Lá tirei a foto da gaivota a levantar vôo
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Há então sempre passaste na outra também?
Não tinha essa perspectiva da praia da rocha, costumo ficar sempre do lado dos hotéis, perto dos bares e do forte. Também a praia é enorme!


----------



## Tonton (23 Jul 2018 às 23:45)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> Praia da Rocha
> Portimão
> 24°C
> ...



Já se vê que, infelizmente, o pessoal continua a não ligar nenhuma ao perigo das falésias...


----------



## joselamego (23 Jul 2018 às 23:50)

Tonton disse:


> Já se vê que, infelizmente, o pessoal continua a não ligar nenhuma ao perigo das falésias...


Infelizmente não ligam ....depois acontecem acidentes ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Jul 2018 às 23:50)

remember disse:


> Há então sempre passaste na outra também?
> Não tinha essa perspectiva da praia da rocha, costumo ficar sempre do lado dos hotéis, perto dos bares e do forte. Também a praia é enorme!


Fui a duas praias ...
Primeiras fotos da praia da Rocha 
As segundas fotos da praia do Carvoeiro 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jul 2018 às 00:35)

Boa Noite 





Daqui a uns dias temos o dito eclipse.

No que diz respeito ao seguimento meteorológico, o dia começou com nevoeiro em alguns locais e fresco, mais uma vez. Mas entretanto, estes últimos dias têm sido mais quentes com as máximas a aproximarem-se dos 35ºC.
No dia 22 a máxima foi de *34,7ºC*
Ontem (dia 23):
Máx: *34,0ºC*
Min: *14,1ºC*

Neste momento estão *19,6ºC*.


----------



## joselamego (24 Jul 2018 às 12:24)

Boa tarde,
Céu limpo 
A madrugada foi com nuvens e algumas frescura 
Mínima de 14,6°C
Atual de 25,0°C
54% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Jul 2018 às 12:38)

Boas,
Mínima de 12,9°c, com nebulosidade até meio da manhã.
Vou fechar Julho sem qualquer mínima tropical.
Aproveitar estes dias mais frescos, pois para a semana já vai doer


----------



## Quim meteo (24 Jul 2018 às 21:22)

Boa noite, chamo-me Joaquim Maria Conceição Vaz e sou novo no fórum.
Tenho uma horta e dedico-me à agricultura e pesca.
Espero aqui trazer relatos do estado do tempo de Nisa, Portalegre.


----------



## joselamego (24 Jul 2018 às 21:34)

Quim meteo disse:


> Boa noite, chamo-me Joaquim Maria Conceição Vaz e sou novo no fórum.
> Tenho uma horta e dedico-me à agricultura e pesca.
> Espero aqui trazer relatos do estado do tempo de Nisa, Portalegre.


Bem vindo , Quim meteo
Boas reportagens !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Jul 2018 às 21:35)

Boas,
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 26,5°C
Atual de 17,6°C
80% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Quim meteo (24 Jul 2018 às 21:36)

joselamego disse:


> Bem vindo , Quim meteo
> Boas reportagens !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Obrigado, Joselamego, uma honra ser recebido por ti, temos de combinar um copo, és um dos membros mais importantes do fórum.


----------



## joselamego (24 Jul 2018 às 21:40)

Em breve irei embora de Monchique 
Dia 30 já desativarei a estação.
Mas um dia destes combinamos um café .

Abraço 





Quim meteo disse:


> Obrigado, Joselamego, uma honra ser recebido por ti, temos de combinar um copo, és um dos membros mais importantes do fórum.



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Quim meteo (24 Jul 2018 às 21:42)

joselamego disse:


> Em breve irei embora de Monchique
> Dia 30 já desativarei a estação.
> Mas um dia destes combinamos um café .
> 
> ...


Como é que mudo a foto? Ainda não vi


----------



## joselamego (24 Jul 2018 às 21:43)

Quim meteo disse:


> Como é que mudo a foto? Ainda não vi


Clicas em cima onde ainda não tens foto e escolhes uma da galeria .

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Jul 2018 às 00:45)

Boa noite ,
Céu nublado 
Vento moderado 
17,2°C
85% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Quim meteo (25 Jul 2018 às 09:38)

Bom dia
Mais uma manhã igual a tantas outras, encoberto e fresco.
Vou aproveitar este bom tempo para ir à pesca, pescar umas carpas.
Até logo.


----------



## Quim meteo (25 Jul 2018 às 09:53)

E chuvisca agora, vou ter mesmo de abrir o guarda-chuva


----------



## joselamego (25 Jul 2018 às 12:00)

Bom dia ,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 14,9°C
Atual de 24,5°C
59% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jul 2018 às 17:03)

Boa Tarde,
O dia hoje começou com nevoeiro bastante cerrado e ainda chuviscou, notava-se bem no vidro do carro. A tarde segue quente.
Máx: *32,8ºC*
Min: *14,3ºC*

Neste momento, estão *32,5ºC*.


----------



## joselamego (25 Jul 2018 às 20:45)

Boa noite, 
Céu com algumas nuvens 
Fui à rua e está fresco 
Temperatura atual de 18,7°C
Máxima de 26,7°C
79% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jul 2018 às 00:49)

Eumetsat

Grande parte do território de Portugal Continental coberto de nebulosidade baixa e nevoeiro às 23h00, afectando particularmente o litoral oeste e progredindo para sudeste, em direcção ao interior. Em Estremoz, o nevoeiro chegou por volta das 22h30.


----------



## joselamego (26 Jul 2018 às 11:31)

Bom dia 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Nuvens  que neste momento escondem o sol 
Mínima de 16,1°C
Atual de 20,7°C
72% HR 
....
Estou apreensivo, com receio do calor extremo que aí vem...


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Jul 2018 às 18:32)

Boa tarde,
Céu limpo 
Algum vento 
Máxima de 25,5°C
Atual de 22,2°C
65% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## nelofafe (26 Jul 2018 às 20:59)

joselamego disse:


> Bom dia
> Céu parcialmente nublado
> Nuvens  que neste momento escondem o sol
> Mínima de 16,1°C
> ...



Calma amigo, já sobrevivemos a mais, sobrevivemos a esta também.


----------



## joselamego (27 Jul 2018 às 19:33)

Sol 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 27,7°C
Atual de 21,2°C
60% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jul 2018 às 20:18)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e com calor. 

Máxima: 31.6ºC
mínima: 18.4ºC

Curiosa, a diferença de +5ºC entre as estações do IPMA de Faro (aeroporto) 25.6ºC e Olhão (EPPO) 31.2ºC às 19 horas.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jul 2018 às 22:40)

Boa Noite,
Dia com algum vento mas muito agradável. Infelizmente, está-se a acabar o bom tempo e vem aí o inferno. 
Aqui umas fotos do final do dia de hoje:
















_____________
Máx:* 31,8ºC*
Min: *13,3ºC*

Tatual: *19,1ºC*


----------



## Tonton (27 Jul 2018 às 22:48)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Dia com algum vento mas muito agradável. Infelizmente, está-se a acabar o bom tempo e vem aí o inferno.



Pois, ainda por cima com este eclipse, é o prenúncio do fim do mundo... 
Estou a brincar, esperemos que as previsões do inferno falhem!


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jul 2018 às 22:52)

Tonton disse:


> Pois, ainda por cima com este eclipse, é o prenúncio do fim do mundo...
> Estou a brincar, esperemos que as previsões do inferno falhem!


É mesmo 
Também estava à espera que fossem cortando mas infelizmente o ECM já está a ir atrás do GFS. O maior problema é o prolongamento das temperaturas que começa a ser previsto...


----------



## Tonton (27 Jul 2018 às 23:03)

joralentejano disse:


> É mesmo
> Também estava à espera que fossem cortando mas infelizmente o ECM já está a ir atrás do GFS. O maior problema é o prolongamento das temperaturas que começa a ser previsto...



... e as mínimas altíssimas, ou seja, forno dia e noite!!! 

Do weatheronline.co.uk para Portalegre (GFS):


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Jul 2018 às 23:22)

joralentejano disse:


> É mesmo
> Também estava à espera que fossem cortando mas infelizmente o ECM já está a ir atrás do GFS. O maior problema é o prolongamento das temperaturas que começa a ser previsto...


Sem dúvida o maior problema que poderemos vir a ter com este evento de extremo calor! Ter um dia com temperaturas de 40°c , ou acima é uma coisa, agora 4 ou 5 seguidos como  já esta ser previsto , eu diria que é algo inédito no nosso país, e que poderá ter  consequências nefastas em diversas situações, vamos rezar para que não! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jul 2018 às 23:24)

Tonton disse:


> ... e as mínimas altíssimas, ou seja, forno dia e noite!!!
> 
> Do weatheronline.co.uk para Portalegre (GFS):


Nessas situações é normal em Portalegre, tanto que em 2003 teve mínima de 32ºC.  Aqui em Arronches, sempre temos inversão se o vento de Nordeste que faz com que essas temperaturas sejam registadas em Portalegre, não aparecer. Vamos ver, lembro-me de no ano passado ter passado de 18ºC para 28ºC rapidamente graças a isso.



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Sem dúvida o maior problema que poderemos vir a ter com este evento de extremo calor! Ter um dia com temperaturas de 40°c , ou acima é uma coisa, agora 4 ou 5 seguidos como  já esta ser previsto , eu diria que é algo inédito no nosso país, e que poderá ter  consequências nefastas em diversas situações, vamos rezar para que não!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


É verdade, esperemos que os modelos comecem a cortar porque as previsões não estão nada famosas...


----------



## joselamego (28 Jul 2018 às 11:42)

Bom dia,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 14,3°C
Atual de 25,2°C
54% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Jul 2018 às 11:46)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Sem dúvida o maior problema que poderemos vir a ter com este evento de extremo calor! Ter um dia com temperaturas de 40°c , ou acima é uma coisa, agora 4 ou 5 seguidos como  já esta ser previsto , eu diria que é algo inédito no nosso país, e que poderá ter  consequências nefastas em diversas situações, vamos rezar para que não!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


inédito não é...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Jul 2018 às 12:52)

RedeMeteo disse:


> inédito não é...



Claro que é, basta olhar alguns meteogramas da última saída 06z do GFS , e ver que haverá localidades com temperaturas acima dos 40ºc , e alguns dias bem perto dos 45ºc três ou quatro dias seguidos, isto é  tudo menos normal! A esta distância do evento já arrisco quase a dizer que muito provavelmente serão batidos muitos recordes em alguns locais, e muito se calhar até os 47.3ºc da Amareleja em 2003! Desde que acompanho meteorologia não me lembro de situação tão idêntica à mesma, a grande dúvida neste momento apenas já só se prende na durabilidade do evento, ai ainda existe muita incerteza! Mas para bem de todos nós esperemos que a meteorologia ainda nos surpreenda como tanta vezes faz, e muita coisa mude Precisávamos de mais um bocadinho de Verão, é um facto! Mas disto não precisávamos para nada! Literalmente dos 8 aos 80


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jul 2018 às 13:09)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Claro que é, basta olhar alguns meteogramas da última saída 06z do GFS , e ver que haverá localidades com temperaturas acima dos 40ºc , e alguns dias bem perto dos 45ºc três ou quatro dias seguidos, isto é  tudo menos normal! A esta distância do evento já arrisco quase a dizer que muito provavelmente serão batidos muitos recordes em alguns locais, e muito se calhar até os 47.3ºc da Amareleja em 2003! Desde que acompanho meteorologia não me lembro de situação tão idêntica à mesma, a grande dúvida neste momento apenas já só se prende na durabilidade do evento, ai ainda existe muita incerteza! Mas para bem de todos nós esperemos que a meteorologia ainda nos surpreenda como tanta vezes faz, e muita coisa mude Precisávamos de mais um bocadinho de Verão, é um facto! Mas disto não precisávamos para nada! Literalmente dos 8 aos 80



A previsão automática do IPMA mostra temperaturas acima dos 40ºC e a roçar os 45ºC a partir do dia 1 de Agosto até ao final da previsão, em algumas regiões do país.

@joralentejano , a tua terrinha vai ser um verdadeiro forno, com 4 dias as temperaturas máximas entre os 43/44ºC.  Na volta, ainda bates o recorde do ano passado.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jul 2018 às 13:19)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Claro que é, basta olhar alguns meteogramas da última saída 06z do GFS , e ver que haverá localidades com temperaturas acima dos 40ºc , e alguns dias bem perto dos 45ºc três ou quatro dias seguidos, isto é  tudo menos normal! A esta distância do evento já arrisco quase a dizer que muito provavelmente serão batidos muitos recordes em alguns locais, e muito se calhar até os 47.3ºc da Amareleja em 2003! Desde que acompanho meteorologia não me lembro de situação tão idêntica à mesma, a grande dúvida neste momento apenas já só se prende na durabilidade do evento, ai ainda existe muita incerteza! Mas para bem de todos nós esperemos que a meteorologia ainda nos surpreenda como tanta vezes faz, e muita coisa mude Precisávamos de mais um bocadinho de Verão, é um facto! Mas disto não precisávamos para nada! Literalmente dos 8 aos 80


Sim, é inédito. Não vale pena gastares as tuas palavras com quem deseja calor extremo desde Abril, porque isto vai ser sempre normal. De 1 a 6 de Agosto (limite da previsão automática do IPMA) estão previstas temperaturas sempre superiores a 40ºC sendo que 4 deles têm 43/44ºC, aqui para a minha zona. Sinceramente, não vejo gosto nenhum nisto mas enfim, é o que temos. Só espero que não aconteça nenhuma catástrofe na minha zona como em 2003, a verdade é que só quem as vive é que sabe como é. Falar é sempre fácil.


algarvio1980 disse:


> @joralentejano , a tua terrinha vai ser um verdadeiro forno, com 4 dias as temperaturas máximas entre os 43/44ºC.  Na volta, ainda bates o recorde do ano passado.


É verdade, aqui o sul do Alto Alentejo é extremamente quente e não há dúvidas, as temperaturas previstas para aqui são quase sempre superiores ás das localidades do interior do Baixo Alentejo. A estação do IPMA de Elvas certamente vai bater todos os dias nos 44ºC/45ºC. É de referir que a minha zona é mais baixa do que a de Elvas, apesar de ter o vale do Guadiana com uma das cidades mais quentes de Espanha ali ao lado. Os vales como é o caso aqui da minha zona, sem vento não deixam de surpreender. Vamos ver...


----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Jul 2018 às 13:39)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Sem dúvida o maior problema que poderemos vir a ter com este evento de extremo calor!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inédito não é...


Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Claro que é, basta olhar alguns meteogramas da última saída 06z do GFS , e ver que haverá localidades com temperaturas acima dos 40ºc , e alguns dias bem perto dos 45ºc três ou quatro dias seguidos, isto é  tudo menos normal! A esta distância do evento já arrisco quase a dizer que muito provavelmente serão batidos muitos recordes em alguns locais, e muito se calhar até os 47.3ºc da Amareleja em 2003! Desde que acompanho meteorologia não me lembro de situação tão idêntica à mesma, a grande dúvida neste momento apenas já só se prende na durabilidade do evento, ai ainda existe muita incerteza! Mas para bem de todos nós esperemos que a meteorologia ainda nos surpreenda como tanta vezes faz, e muita coisa mude Precisávamos de mais um bocadinho de Verão, é um facto! Mas disto não precisávamos para nada! Literalmente dos 8 aos 80


mas inédito não é, ja ocorreu em 2003 por exemplo


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jul 2018 às 14:37)

Boa Tarde,
Mínima mais baixa deste verão, registada uns dias antes do inferno voltar.
Mínima foi de* 11,3ºC*

Neste momento, *30,1ºC*.

E pronto, daqui a 1 semana, é isto:


----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Jul 2018 às 14:52)




----------



## joselamego (28 Jul 2018 às 16:25)

Estou na Fóia 
902 metros altitude 
Temperatura de 23,5°C
Céu limpo
Bastante vento !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Jul 2018 às 18:11)

RedeMeteo disse:


> inédito não é...
> 
> mas inédito não é, ja ocorreu em 2003 por exemplo


Não vou entrar por ai, as evidências  já são demasiado evidentes!  Só não as vê quem não quer! Não penses que gostas mais de calor que eu,  agora temos uma coerência meteorológica do que gostamos, ou do que é prejudicial a sociedade no geral, incluindo nós próprios, muito diferentes! 

*O "possível" evento inédito!*

Falando apenas de previsões a 8 dias do acontecimento, aquilo que podemos já comparar a 2003 é isto! Dada a indisponibilidade da Amareleja na previsão automática do IPMA , e que foi a que teve mais números de dias teve com 40°c , ou mais em 2003! Sete no seu total, temos como comparação Elvas,  que em 2003 teve seis, e neste momento a programação automática do IPMA da mesma já coloca cinco dias com temperaturas de 40°c ,ou mais ! Se vier a acontecer, este evento pode mesmo ser inédito em alguns locais do país tal como tinha dito! Esperamos todos que não 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manu Castelo (28 Jul 2018 às 18:20)

joralentejano disse:


> Nessas situações é normal em Portalegre, tanto que em 2003 teve mínima de 32ºC.  Aqui em Arronches, sempre temos inversão se o vento de Nordeste que faz com que essas temperaturas sejam registadas em Portalegre, não aparecer. Vamos ver, lembro-me de no ano passado ter passado de 18ºC para 28ºC rapidamente graças a isso.
> 
> 
> É verdade, esperemos que os modelos comecem a cortar porque as previsões não estão nada famosas...


Apenas um reparo: o recorde de temperatura mínima é de 30,7° no dia 1 de Agosto 2003, em Portalegre, acho que 32°c foram em Faro ou por ali.


----------



## nelofafe (28 Jul 2018 às 18:54)

Boas.

2003 foi horrível pela duração, mas a concretizar o previsto atualmente, que pode mudar, será mais extremo desta vez, pelo menos 4\5 dias ali bem acima de 40 em todo o Interior Centro e Sul...

Tenho de concordar que em termos de severidade\duração seria inédito por se tratarem de possivelmente 4 dias pelo menos a tocar nos 45 graus.

Em 2003 prolongou-se 15 dias mais ou menos, mas a partir de dia 3 começou a amenizar e continuava muito calor mas sem ultrapassar 40 em 80% do territorio daí a diferença

Claro que 15 dias perto de 40 se calhar é pior que 4\5 perto de 45 mas, vamos ver...

Além disso a duraçao deste episodio ainda nao se sabe


----------



## Manu Castelo (28 Jul 2018 às 19:08)

nelofafe disse:


> Boas.
> 
> 2003 foi horrível pela duração, mas a concretizar o previsto atualmente, que pode mudar, será mais extremo desta vez, pelo menos 4\5 dias ali bem acima de 40 em todo o Interior Centro e Sul...
> 
> ...


Sem dúvida, 2003 foi horrível foi um Agosto extremamente quente, mas também nem tudo foi mau, nesse ano consegui entrar para o circo, trabalhei 2 anos como palhaço, a animar as pessoas, depois mudei e hoje sou padeiro.
Abraço.


----------



## nelofafe (28 Jul 2018 às 20:17)

Manu Castelo disse:


> Sem dúvida, 2003 foi horrível foi um Agosto extremamente quente, mas também nem tudo foi mau, nesse ano consegui entrar para o circo, trabalhei 2 anos como palhaço, a animar as pessoas, depois mudei e hoje sou padeiro.
> Abraço.



Foi horrível sim, na altura eu ainda não pescava mas já ia com o meu tio à pesca, para a barragem de Queimadela e lembro-me que nesse ano fomos um dia e tivemos de vir embora tal era o calor...


----------



## Manu Castelo (28 Jul 2018 às 20:41)

nelofafe disse:


> Foi horrível sim, na altura eu ainda não pescava mas já ia com o meu tio à pesca, para a barragem de Queimadela e lembro-me que nesse ano fomos um dia e tivemos de vir embora tal era o calor...


Sim, para pescar, o calor é horrível.


----------



## joselamego (28 Jul 2018 às 21:47)

Boa noite,
Céu limpo 
Final de dia e pôr de sol da fóia 
........
Temperatura máxima de 27°C
Atual de 18,7°C
77% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (29 Jul 2018 às 09:34)

Bom dia 
Céu com algumas nuvens 
O inferno está quase a começar 
Vamos ter um teste muito duro !
.....
Mínima de 15,4°C
Atual de 18,1°C
73% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (29 Jul 2018 às 17:49)

Boa tarde,
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 24,6°C
Atual de 22°C
58% HR 
...............
Amanhã é o meu último dia por Monchique .
Será o último dia que a minha estação meteorológica estará a dar dados em tempo real na vila .

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (30 Jul 2018 às 01:52)

Boa noite,
Céu limpo 
Algumas nuvens na serra 
Temperatura atual de 15,5°C
86% HR 
......
Noite fresca que vai ser muito diferente daqui a 2/3 dias.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (30 Jul 2018 às 11:34)

Bom dia ,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 15,0°C
Atual de 23,4°C
65% HR 
.........
Hoje é o meu último dia em Monchique 
Logo ao final do dia vou desativar a estação meteorológica


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jul 2018 às 14:16)

Boa Tarde,
Dos últimos dias a começar fresco. O dia já está a ser mais quente que ontem mas ainda agradável. Vou ter saudades deste belo tempo de verão. 
Mínima de *12,6ºC*

Neste momento, *30,8ºC* com algum vento de NW. 

Não há volta a dar, vai ser a doer


----------



## joselamego (30 Jul 2018 às 14:23)

Boa tarde, 
Céu limpo 
26,5°C
57% HR 
......
Por volta das 19 h vou desativar a estação 
Gostei muito de Monchique ...
Bonita terra, pessoas , comida, etc .
......
Até um dia !
Abraço a todos os amigos do fórum 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Man duro (30 Jul 2018 às 14:30)

joselamego disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Céu limpo
> 26,5°C
> 57% HR
> ...



A partir desta semana é teste duro de calor!

Temos que aguentar.


----------



## joselamego (30 Jul 2018 às 17:56)

Boa tarde ,
Deixo os últimos dados de Monchique .... ..... .....
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 15,0°C
Máxima de 26,9°C
Atual de 23,3°C
Precipitação do mês julho ( 4,6 mm)
Precipitação desde 1 janeiro até 30 julho 2018 ( 990,4 mm) 
....................

A todos os colegas do tópico sul 
deixo o meu abraço e até sempre !
Boas férias !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jul 2018 às 18:12)

joselamego disse:


> Boa tarde ,
> Deixo os últimos dados de Monchique .... ..... .....
> Céu limpo
> Mínima de 15,0°C
> ...


Por pouco, não chegavas aos 1000mm.  És de uma zona chuvosa e vieste logo para umas das zonas mais chuvosas da região Sul. 
Obrigado por dares muita vida a este tópico. Grande Abraço e Boas Férias!


----------



## joselamego (30 Jul 2018 às 18:36)

Olá joralentejano ,
É verdade vim para a zona mais verde do Algarve ...
Foi um ano muito bom , sobretudo a pluviosidade dos meses de março e abril .
Abraço com amizade .





joralentejano disse:


> Por pouco, não chegavas aos 1000mm.  És de uma zona chuvosa e vieste logo para umas das zonas mais chuvosas da região Sul.
> Obrigado por dares muita vida a este tópico. Grande Abraço e Boas Férias!



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (30 Jul 2018 às 18:37)

@joselamego um enorme obrigado, pelas partilhas de dados preciosos que nos trouxeste de uma região que carece de mais estações meteorológicas.
Esperamos pela tua presença aqui no Fórum nos próximos tempos. Abraço.

@joralentejano vais passar mal vais. Va lá que ainda tens o Caia com alguma água para qualquer eventualidade


----------



## joselamego (30 Jul 2018 às 18:43)

Olá criz0r,
Obrigado pelas tuas palavras ...
Durante o mês de agosto darei dados de Gondomar, Lamego ...
Ou seja tópico litoral norte e interior norte .
Em setembro onde ficar a dar aulas levarei a estação comigo .
......
Adorei Monchique, boa gente, todos simpáticos, acolhedores... Boa gastronomia e o medronho ..
Ah , já me esquecia:  levo medronho comigo 
....
Amigos , cuidado com a onda de calor , vão haver recordes de temperaturas ...
Tomem todas as precauções necessárias , protejam se do sol, bebam muita água .
Abraço a todos os amigos e colegas do fórum ...





criz0r disse:


> @joselamego um enorme obrigado, pelas partilhas de dados preciosos que nos trouxeste de uma região que carece de mais estações meteorológicas.
> Esperamos pela tua presença aqui no Fórum nos próximos tempos. Abraço.
> 
> @joralentejano vais passar mal vais. Va lá que ainda tens o Caia com alguma água para qualquer eventualidade



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jul 2018 às 18:59)

criz0r disse:


> @joralentejano vais passar mal vais. Va lá que ainda tens o Caia com alguma água para qualquer eventualidade


É verdade, as temperaturas que têm estado ajudaram imenso a mantê-lo a correr e sempre pensei que nunca chegasse a secar este verão mas, tendo em conta a loucura que se prevê e o fraco caudal que já tem, vai deixar de correr. Ainda assim, foi muito bom ter-se aguentado até Agosto e pode ser que, se não aparecer vento de Leste, ajude a tornar as noites mais frescas.


----------



## Man duro (30 Jul 2018 às 19:02)

joselamego disse:


> Olá criz0r,
> Obrigado pelas tuas palavras ...
> Durante o mês de agosto darei dados de Gondomar, Lamego ...
> Ou seja tópico litoral norte e interior norte .
> ...



Abraços e continuação de bom seguimento meteorológico onde quer que estejas.

Bom seguimento no litoral norte.


----------



## joselamego (30 Jul 2018 às 19:05)

Man duro disse:


> Abraços e continuação de bom seguimento meteorológico onde quer que estejas.
> 
> Bom seguimento no litoral norte.


Obrigado , Man duro 
Continuarei , aqui, acolá, a dar seguimento , ao fórum ...
Abraços 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jul 2018 às 19:28)

joselamego disse:


> Boa tarde ,
> Deixo os últimos dados de Monchique .... ..... .....
> Céu limpo
> Mínima de 15,0°C
> ...



Já no ano passado, foi uma despedida e pimba vieste para Monchique. Não achas disseres até sempre é algo surreal quando nem sabes para onde vais, um até já ficava melhor já que podes regressar ao Algarve mas cá para mim, vais ali para Mértola. 

Esse carro deve ir atolado de medronho. 

Boa viagem, foi bom ter-te em Monchique e quem sabe se voltas ao seguimento sul muito antes do que pensas, Mértola está à tua espera.

Possas, ainda vais para Mértola e rogas-me uma praga.


----------



## joselamego (30 Jul 2018 às 19:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Já no ano passado, foi uma despedida e pimba vieste para Monchique. Não achas disseres até sempre é algo surreal quando nem sabes para onde vais, um até já ficava melhor já que podes regressar ao Algarve mas cá para mim, vais ali para Mértola.
> 
> Esse carro deve ir atolado de medronho.
> 
> ...


Ehhhhh,
Quem sabe vou parar a Mértola ?
Digo até já ...


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Jul 2018 às 19:44)

joselamego disse:


> Boa tarde ,
> Deixo os últimos dados de Monchique .... ..... .....
> Céu limpo
> Mínima de 15,0°C
> ...


Boas férias amigo
Grande desfalque no seguimento sul!
Agora a sério , obrigado pela partilhas que fizeste connosco a partir do "minho" do sulSempre dos mais participativos neste fórum ,obrigado!
Onde quer que estejas e sejas colocado, o importante é estares bem, se for perto dos teus tanto melhor! Um abraço 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (30 Jul 2018 às 19:48)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boas férias amigo
> Grande desfalque no seguimento sul!
> Agora a sério , obrigado pela partilhas que fizeste connosco a partir do "minho" do sulSempre dos mais participativos neste fórum ,obrigado!
> Onde quer que estejas e sejas colocado, o importante é estares bem, se for perto dos teus tanto melhor! Um abraço
> ...


Muito obrigado , Ricardo ...
Para já férias, depois em setembro logo vejo onde fico a dar aulas ...
De norte a sul do nosso país, algum sítio ficarei !
Levo medronho comigo, caseiro , do bom ! Vai dar para regar a garganta do calor extremo 
Até já .
Abraço 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## VimDePantufas (30 Jul 2018 às 20:00)

joselamego disse:


> Boa tarde ,
> Deixo os últimos dados de Monchique .... ..... .....
> Céu limpo
> Mínima de 15,0°C
> ...


Olá amigo, é sempre um grande prazer e com muito gosto que acompanho os teus posts.
Para já muito obrigado pelos teus dados, certamente irão fazer muita falta caso por aí não continues. Há profissões tramadas nesta terra e a tua é uma delas, andar com a casa às costas não é nada fácil....
Mas pronto o que se pode fazer, nada estou em crer. Onde estiveres não te esqueças aparece porque serão apenas umas férias.
*Boas Férias !! *


----------



## joselamego (30 Jul 2018 às 20:15)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Olá amigo, é sempre um grande prazer e com muito gosto que acompanho os teus posts.
> Para já muito obrigado pelos teus dados, certamente irão fazer muita falta caso por aí não continues. Há profissões tramadas nesta terra e a tua é uma delas, andar com a casa às costas não é nada fácil....
> Mas pronto o que se pode fazer, nada estou em crer. Onde estiveres não te esqueças aparece porque serão apenas umas férias.
> *Boas Férias !! *


Olá amigo ,
Obrigado pelo teu comentário .
Pode ser que até venha de novo para o sul trabalhar ....o tempo dirá.
Abraço com amizade 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (30 Jul 2018 às 20:48)

joselamego disse:


> Olá criz0r,
> Obrigado pelas tuas palavras ...
> Durante o mês de agosto darei dados de Gondomar, Lamego ...
> Ou seja tópico litoral norte e interior norte .
> ...



Boa noite amigo joselamego

Agradeço-lhe imenso o excelente contributo que tem feito neste fórum  
Espero que esteja onde estiver, nunca nos deixe de visitar.

Desejo-lhe umas boas férias e bons eventos lá no litoral norte


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jul 2018 às 21:14)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 28.3ºC
mínima: 17.6ºC

Amanhã, o Algarve já se encontra em aviso amarelo, por causa do calor.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jul 2018 às 21:42)

joselamego disse:


> Boa tarde ,
> Deixo os últimos dados de Monchique .... ..... .....
> Céu limpo
> Mínima de 15,0°C
> ...



Parabéns pela tua grande participação no fórum, que tens feito aí de Monchique, sempre com descrição completa de todas as situações, e com excelentes fotos como nos tens brindado, durante toda a tua estadia.
Deixas-te aí bem presente um belo número redondo em precipitação nestes primeiros sete meses do ano.
Continuação de excelente trabalho, onde quer que fiques colocado.

Abraço


----------



## joselamego (30 Jul 2018 às 21:43)

RStorm disse:


> Boa noite amigo joselamego
> 
> Agradeço-lhe imenso o excelente contributo que tem feito neste fórum
> Espero que esteja onde estiver, nunca nos deixe de visitar.
> ...


Muito obrigado , amigo RStorm 
Abraço com amizade 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (30 Jul 2018 às 21:44)

Obrigado amigo Pedro 
Adoro fotografia e partilhar no fórum foi gratificante .
Abraço 





Pedro1993 disse:


> Parabéns pela tua grande participação no fórum, que tens feito aí de Monchique, sempre com descrição completa de todas as situações, e com excelentes fotos como nos tens brindado, durante toda a tua estadia.
> Deixas-te aí bem presente um belo número redondo em precipitação nestes primeiros sete meses do ano.
> Continuação de excelente trabalho, onde quer que fiques colocado.
> 
> Abraço



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jul 2018 às 02:35)

Uma das últimas noites frescas por aqui, a partir de amanhã/quarta vai ser a doer. 17,2ºC com vento fraco de NW, bom para arrefecer a casa...


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Jul 2018 às 09:13)

joselamego disse:


> Ehhhhh,
> Quem sabe vou parar a Mértola ?
> Digo até já ...
> 
> ...



Para o próximo ano lectivo, voto que o @joselamego virá para Arronches 
Boas férias e bons seguimentos. Sem dúvida, és uma das pessoas que mais contribui para este fórum.


----------



## joselamego (31 Jul 2018 às 09:20)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Para o próximo ano lectivo, voto que o @joselamego virá para Arronches
> Boas férias e bons seguimentos. Sem dúvida, és uma das pessoas que mais contribui para este fórum.


Olá , Dias Miguel 
Obrigado pelas tuas palavras ...
Continuarei a participar no fórum 
Em agosto ( por Gondomar e Lamego ) a partir de setembro ( onde ficar a dar aulas )
Abraço 
Amigo, cuidado com o calor .
Vai ser a doer!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Jul 2018 às 09:34)

joselamego disse:


> Amigo, cuidado com o calor .
> Vai ser a doer!



Sim, promete.
Mas como se costuma dizer no Alentejo: "Se aqui está calor, como é que estará em Beja..." 

Bom dia para todos

Por Arronches, última manhã fresca antes da Onda de Calor, com uns 19/20 ºC, com alguma neblina matinal que entretanto já se retirou, dando lugar ao Sol que promete bastante calor para os próximos dias e deixando o seu bafo para as noites extra tropicais...


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jul 2018 às 13:11)

Bom dia,
Tal como o @Dias Miguel já disse e muito bem, última noite e manhã frescas antes da onda de calor. Ainda assim, a partir de uma certa hora da madrugada a temperatura estabilizou e pouco desceu, sinal de que o dia já iria ser mais quente. Está-se muito bem em casa neste momento mas daqui a uns dias, já não se vai poder dizer o mesmo. 
Mínima de* 16,0ºC*

Neste momento estão *31,6ºC* praticamente sem vento. Nos próximos dias, as temperaturas vão ser extremas de qualquer das maneiras mas o vento vai ter uma papel importante nos valores. Por exemplo, no caso das mínimas posso vir a ter diferença de 12ºC em relação a Portalegre como já tive em verões anteriores, como posso só ter 1 ou 2ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (31 Jul 2018 às 17:14)

Boa tarde:

Sigo com 34,8ºC neste momento no Sitio das Fontes e com 30,1ºC em Carvoeiro, junto ao mar.
Aí vem ele....  A ver o que se registará por aqui nos próximos dias...


----------



## comentador (31 Jul 2018 às 17:36)

Boa tarde!

Manhã com céu encoberto e tarde de Sol, já se nota bem a subida de temperatura, pois estamos habituados a temperaturas mais amenas. Durante este mês apenas vi nascer o sol em 3 dias. Os restantes dias foram com manhãs com céu sempre encoberto e bastante orvalho e muitos dias com nevoeiro. O Julho aqui foi manhãs de inverno e tardes Primaveris.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jul 2018 às 17:46)

Boas,
Máxima de *35,3ºC*. Amanhã já vai aos 40/41ºC

Neste momento,* 34,6ºC *e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Agreste (31 Jul 2018 às 19:18)

42ºC em Aljezur quando entrar o sueste...


----------



## MikeCT (31 Jul 2018 às 19:37)

::Temperatura a subir a grande velocidade em Faro (cidade) Vento nulo (0.0 km/h já à mais de 30 min.

Pelas 19:00 estavam 31.2ºC, agora ás 19:36 estão 37.2º e a subir depressa


----------



## MikeCT (31 Jul 2018 às 19:54)

Vento agora a entrar de NW (30 km/h) e a temperatura a começar a baixar rapidamente.

34.8ºC às 19:54


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jul 2018 às 22:38)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e não houve disparo em Olhão. 

Máxima: 30.3ºC
mínima: 19.9ºC
actual: 26.6ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jul 2018 às 22:48)

Hoje eu e o Joselamego encontrámo-nos em Fátima. És um tipo muito fixe! Obrigado pelas dicas e boas férias!


----------



## joselamego (1 Ago 2018 às 12:01)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Hoje eu e o Joselamego encontrámo-nos em Fátima. És um tipo muito fixe! Obrigado pelas dicas e boas férias!


Obrigado amigo , Luís, 
Também és muito porreiro !
Abraço 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------

